# WinCC flexible 2005 projekt mit WinCC flexible 2008 öffnen?



## tRoN (8 September 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich habe ein Problem mit WinCC flexible. Gleich mal vorraus ich bin kein WinCC flexible spezialist, ich bin blutiger Anfänger. Ich habe hier WinCC flexible 2008 sp2 update 13 und würde gerne ein Projekt öffnen was anscheinend mit WinCC flexible 2005 erstellt wurde. Geht aber nich und bekomme folgende Meldung:








Gibt es eine Möglichkeit das Projekt zu öffnen oder muss ich mir WinCC flexible 2005 kaufen? Was ja echt ein Witz wäre, oder?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (8 September 2011)

Also normal geht das, ich habe das heute auch
noch gemacht. In deinen Fall scheint aber etwas
besonderes nicht zu stimmen, da setzt du dich 
mal am besten mit den Siemens Support aus-
einander, ob die da noch etwas retten können.


----------



## tRoN (9 September 2011)

Habe meine "angeblich" defekten projekte von einem Kollegen mit einem anderen Rechner öffnen lassen (WinCC felxible 2008 sp2 advanced). Er konnte die Projekte Problemlos öffnen. Die durch ihn geöffneten Projekte habe ich dann auf meinen Rechner kopiert. Und siehe da es geht.
Also Siemens Software ist ein Buch mit 7 Siegeln


----------



## Günni1977 (9 September 2011)

Vielleicht stimmt an deiner flexible-Installation was nicht. Kannst du andere 2005er Projekte öffnen? Zur Not flexible komplett neu installieren. Oder mal beim Support einfach anfragen, was es sein könnte.


----------

